# Bill Gates' High School Graduation Address



## Penn

_*Subject:*_ Bill Gates' High School Graduation Address

[font=arial,helvetica]To anyone with kids of any age, here's some advice.


SEND TO ALL YOUR GRANDKIDS . . .THIS IS GREAT!  
Love him or hate him, he sure hits the nail on the head with this!




*Bill Gates High School Address:
*Bill Gates recently gave a speech at a High School about 11 things they did not and will not learn in school. He talks about how feel-good, politically correct teachings created a generation of kids with no concept of reality and how this concept set them up for failure in the real world.




*Rule 1:*  Life is not fair . . . get used to it!



*Rule 2:*  The world won't care about your self-esteem. The world will expect you to accomplish something BEFORE you feel good about yourself.



*Rule 3:*  You will NOT make $60,000 a year right out of high school. You won't be a vice-president with a car phone until you earn both.



*Rule 4:*  If you think your teacher is tough, wait till you get a boss. 



*Rule 5:*  Flipping burgers is not beneath your dignity. Your Grandparents had a different word for burger flipping . . . they called it opportunity.



*Rule 6:*  If you mess up, it's not your parents' fault, so don't whine about your mistakes, learn from them.



*Rule 7:*  Before you were born, your parents weren't as boring as they are now. They got that way from paying your bills, cleaning your clothes and listening to you talk about how cool you thought you were. So before you save the rain forest from the parasites of your parent's generation, try delousing the closet in your own room.



*Rule 8:*  Your school may have done away with winners and losers, but life HAS NOT. In some schools they have abolished failing grades and they'll give you as MANY TIMES as you want to get the right answer. This doesn't bear the slightest resemblance to ANYTHING in real life. 



*Rule 9:*  Life is not divided into semesters. You don't get summers off and very few employers are interested in helping you FIND YOURSELF. Do that on your own time.



*Rule 10:* Television is NOT real life. In real life people actually have to leave the coffee shop and go to jobs.



*Rule 11:*  Be nice to nerds. Chances are you'll end up working for one.



If you agree, pass it on. 
If you can read this, Thank a teacher!
If you are reading it in English, Thank a soldier!

[/font]


----------



## Sharon

<---


----------



## vraiblonde

But still good advice, nevertheless.


----------



## baileydog

Real life great advice.  I especially like the part about how I got to be boring.


----------



## Penn

OK, maybe it's not a direct quote fom Bill Gates, but as Vrai said: It's still good advice anyway.

What I have to laugh at is, when I refect upon all the "politically uncorrect" things we did as kids, how in the he!! did we ever survive?!? 

Just one example, and I know you've all heard it before: 
If one of us didn't make the High School Baseball Team, we didn't hire a 
lawyer and challenge the ruling in a court of law!


----------



## Sharon

Deja vous


----------

